# Mathos Brauduino - Odd behaviour



## CosmicBertie (20/5/13)

I have one of the Mathos Arduino which I purchased as a kit from Lael on here....and I have a weird problem.

In manual mode I cant operate the pump or heating element, the buttons work fine, I can hit start and go into Auto mode, or into the setup and change the parameters.

Also, when in Auto mode, the pump operation is sporadic, in fact, I've only ever seen the LED light up twice. When it does the 'pump prime' nothing happens. I've double checked the LED connections, and I can see +5V across the connectors too.

Also, at the startup screen, if I hold down the 'UP' button, I appear to have a 'Sous Vide' mode.....now, as much as I like low and slow cooking, this is a bit weird.

Anyone else noticed this, or is it just me?

CB


----------



## Sam England (20/5/13)

Evening CB,
Sounds like you've got the wrong (or modified) program uploaded to your arduino. The other faults you're talking about could be a construction issue, but they're most likely due to different pins being used for the alternative program you've got. Try downloading the latest code and see if that fixes the fault. 
Your sous vide comment is interesting in that my wife's brother is a chef and wants me to build him a 50L keg unit after I cooked a whole leg of lamb for 14 hours the other day in my brau clone. Flamed on the BBQ and it just fell apart, medium rare all the way through. I'm actually looking at dumbing"" the code down a bit as manual mode is pretty well all that's required.

Good luck,
BB


----------



## PeteQ (20/5/13)

It sounds like Lael might have been playing around with the code and included it in the kit/instructions?

If you dont want that function I would suggest uploading Mathos latest code from here - https://github.com/m.../brauduino2.ino

Make sure with the 2 LEDs that you have them on the board the correct way, long leg positive and short leg negative. Also make sure the transistors are on the board the correct orientation.

Good luck!

EDIT - BB beat me to it...


----------



## lael (20/5/13)

Hi Cosmic,

Sorry! I was messing with the code and flashed the wrong code on the one I sent you! You'll need to upload the .ino file Pete linked to. Let me know if you need help with it and I can make a video tute walking you through it.


----------



## CosmicBertie (20/5/13)

Im more than willing to admit to cocking up the soldering....i even had the LEDs the wrong way around for a while, but the fact that it wont operate in manual mode had me thinking. If i put it into Auto mode, then the SSR kicks in when the temperature is below the setpoint, so I know that the heating circuit is working fine.

Can I just upload the latest code with a USB cable? I thought they had to be flashed?

There were no instructions with the kit I got. Seems like theres some oddities, the PCB markings for the temp probe wires are wrong too.

Thanks for the advice...

CB


----------



## CosmicBertie (20/5/13)

Not an issue, Lael. I'll give it a go.

Hmmm, I'm getting these errors when trying to Verify/Compile the code....do I need some libraries?


sketch_may20a:28: error: 'OneWire' does not name a type
sketch_may20a:102: error: 'PID' does not name a type
sketch_may20a.ino: In function 'void Temperature()':
sketch_may20a:196: error: 'ds' was not declared in this scope
sketch_may20a.ino: In function 'void PID_HEAT()':
sketch_may20a:240: error: 'myPID' was not declared in this scope
sketch_may20a:244: error: 'myPID' was not declared in this scope
sketch_may20a.ino: In function 'void load_pid_settings()':
sketch_may20a:264: error: 'myPID' was not declared in this scope
sketch_may20a.ino: In function 'void setup()':
sketch_may20a:1011: error: 'myPID' was not declared in this scope
sketch_may20a:1011: error: 'AUTOMATIC' was not declared in this scope


----------



## lael (20/5/13)

'flashed' means uploading the new code with the usb cable. The only thing you need on the arduino I sent you is the usb cable and the correct libraries installed.

The instructions for the kit are posted on the thread where I've organised the buy:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/69155-bonjuino-and-mathos-controller-30/page-5#entry1023959

You are right though - I think the labelling for the temp probes are mixed up. I know I had to swap mine around. I need to touch base with matho and let him know. Do you have yours out of the box to tell me which order you had to connect them in? (mine is inside my control box atm).


----------



## lael (20/5/13)

Here you go - unzip and place the folders in your 'libraries' folder. 

View attachment OneWire.zip


----------



## CosmicBertie (20/5/13)

The temp probe wires I've got connected as:

Probe Legs

GND - D - VDD

Connected to screw terminal

3 - 2 - 1


I hope that makes sense. I can draw a Paint pic if needs be ;-)



Ok. Reflashed and now at least the Heater is working in manual mode. Looks like it could be a dodgy soldering job on my LED for the pump.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## lael (20/5/13)

Sweet! Thanks! - so left to right on the PCB is GND (black), Data (Yellow)?, VDD (red) (colours from memory).

Excellent - glad it is back to how it should be!

edit - I guess the colours depend on which temp probe you got - those are for the sureelectronics one.


----------



## CosmicBertie (20/5/13)

Er, no. With the PCB orientated so that the +12V is at the bottom left, the PCB connections would be, Left to right, VDD - D - GND. Cant really give you probe colours as I bought just the raw probe and have soldered on the wires myself.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## lael (20/5/13)

yep - that is great - thanks! - I wasn't sure when I was doing mine if I just happened to get a probe that was wired the wrong way around


----------



## CosmicBertie (20/5/13)

Just when you thought it was safe to go back into the Brewery!


IT LIVES!

New code uploaded, and all the pump solder points resoldered. I also had an issue with the display, which seems to be fixed be resoldering the connector pins!

You can just see the LEDs illuminated in manual mode in the pic...but its working because the relay is clicking!


Swa-eet

Thanks for all your help guys, Ive been scratching my head for a couple of days now. 

Im reet happy


----------



## lael (20/5/13)

Nice Work!!!

Such a satisfying feeling!  Well Done!


----------



## CosmicBertie (20/5/13)

Yup it is 

One last question. Does the temp probe have to be calibrated? Can it be calibrated? I'll have to check it against another thermometer.


----------



## lael (20/5/13)

Mmmm - a good question. The answer is that there are some settings in the controller to adjust the temp, but I haven't played with them.

My temp probe was within 0.5 degrees of my cooking probes (with the arduino temp at the base of the pot and the cooking at the top of the malt pipe), so that seems accurate enough for me  ... but yes, I did check mine


----------



## mattieharding (22/5/13)

Getting the following error when I complile the code, am I missing something?




sketch_may22a:102: error: 'PID' does not name a type
sketch_may22a.ino: In function 'void PID_HEAT()':
sketch_may22a:240: error: 'myPID' was not declared in this scope
sketch_may22a:244: error: 'myPID' was not declared in this scope
sketch_may22a.ino: In function 'void load_pid_settings()':
sketch_may22a:264: error: 'myPID' was not declared in this scope
sketch_may22a.ino: In function 'void setup()':
sketch_may22a:1011: error: 'myPID' was not declared in this scope
sketch_may22a:1011: error: 'AUTOMATIC' was not declared in this scope


----------



## Bribie G (22/5/13)

Would you be offended if I posted this code on the BIAB brewer forum?


----------



## mattieharding (22/5/13)

All good people just had a folder inside another so it couldnt find it



mattieharding said:


> Getting the following error when I complile the code, am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lael (22/5/13)

Hi Mattie, its the same issue as above. You need to copy the folders I posted to the libraries folder in the arduino folders.


----------



## lael (22/5/13)

Hi Mattie, its the same issue as above. You need to copy the folders I posted to the libraries folder in the arduino folders.


----------



## mattieharding (22/5/13)

Yeah sorted it lael, read the code and downloaded the missing libraries via google


----------



## lael (22/5/13)

mattieharding said:


> Yeah sorted it lael, read the code and downloaded the missing libraries via google


nice work!


----------



## krasinet (26/5/13)

Thank you Guys really very help me to solve the same problem.
Cheers :super: :chug:


----------



## breakbeer (29/5/13)

Cosmic Bertie said:


> Also, at the startup screen, if I hold down the 'UP' button, I appear to have a 'Sous Vide' mode.....now, as much as I like low and slow cooking, this is a bit weird.
> 
> Anyone else noticed this, or is it just me?
> 
> CB


A 'Sous Vide' mode sounds bloody awesome, might have to look into that myself

Lael, is this easily done?


----------



## lael (29/5/13)

well... somewhat - It worked great! but i broke manual mode as cosmic mentioned above. I haven't gone back to look at how to fix it properly yet - just reflashed the real code as I wanted to brew 

I was butchering the auto mode to create a mode that would pump for 15mins then take a break for 2mins. Happy to post what I was doing if you want to see / can code? It's the first time I've looked at arduino - really was a butchering.


----------



## zebra (4/6/14)

mattieharding said:


> Getting the following error when I complile the code, am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lael said:


> Hi Mattie, its the same issue as above. You need to copy the folders I posted to the libraries folder in the arduino folders.





mattieharding said:


> Yeah sorted it lael, read the code and downloaded the missing libraries via google


Hi Everyone,
I'm building the controller from a kit supplied by Lael (thank you very, very much Lael). When I try to verify the code, I get exactly the same errors as Mattie. I am obviously doing something very dumb, but I think I've tried every combination of where to put the libraries... within their own folders..... the ***.cpp and ***.h files just in the Arduino folder... made a 'libraries' folder within the Arduino folder and put them in there - in their own sub folders and then without their own subfolders. The selected port is /dev/tty.usbmodemmfd131 and the board is selected as an Arduino Uno. In short; I think I'm going insane.
The code I'm using came directly from Lael, there is one folder with the maim Brauduino 2 code and then another called OneWire that contains three library folders, LiquidCrystal, OneWire and PID_v1. I'm trying to load the code with the Arduino connected to my Mac using a usb cable, so anything I might have got wrong building the rest of the controller can't be effecting it.
As I say, I'm 100% sure it's something incredibly stupid, on my behalf. Lael has been extremely helpful, but it isn't fair using him as international support! Please will someone explain to me, in terms suitable for an imbecile, where the Arduino folder should be, what should be in it, sub folder structure, exactly how to go about loading the code and libraries in the Arduino Mac software.
Thank you, in advance. I'm now going to lock myself in a padded cell.


----------



## zebra (6/6/14)

Hi,
I've sorted it! I'll post properly soon and explain what I was doing wrong.


----------



## zebra (6/6/14)

It was all down to where I had the libraries stored on the Mac.
The Arduino software created a folder called Arduino, and I mistakenly thought I should put the libraries in this folder. I tried various combinations of sub folders, but obviously nothing worked. I then discovered another Arduino folder within the documents folder.... this worked!

xxxx = the Arduino libraries.

This didn't work:

gareth/library/Arduino/xxxx

This did work:
gareth/documents/Arduino/Libraries/xxxx


Hope that makes sense.


----------



## peterl1981 (31/10/14)

lael said:


> Here you go - unzip and place the folders in your 'libraries' folder.


im having trouble with my pump not turning on so i'm going to add the one wire file but i'm unsure how to do it any help would be great


----------



## peterl1981 (31/10/14)

Sorted the bloody led was around the wrong way


----------

